# How does being sick affect fertility signs??



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Last Saturday night I started getting the tickle in my throat. DS has had a cough, so I'm not surprised. I've been keeping this cold / allergy / whatever at bay for the most part, but still don't feel 100%. KWIM???

How might this be affecting my fertility signs?

I have had NO CM this month. None. Could the fact that I took Nyquil for a few nights there be why?? I mean, I don't get EW (that I've noticed, anyway) every month, but usually I have SOMETHING going on down there. Or could it be hiding internally, and I'm just not seeing it on the TP?? Does that ever happen?

My O is also delayed. Not by much yet.... I have really loooooong cycles.... but I would have thought it would have arrived by now. But nothin'.

Could a cold or feeling under the weather delay O or prevent it altogether???

ETA: Here's my chart. D'oh! http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1da109/]My Ovulation Chart[/url]


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Colds are notorious for drying up CF and yes, can delay O by days or weeks depending on the severity of the illness. Usually colds only delay me by a few days. You could also run a slight fever and not feel it, but your temps could reflect it, obscuring your spike.

Looking at your chart, your past 6 temps have been nice and consistent, which makes today's temp look like a spike. It is possible to O without CF, though it's not common. Be sure to mark dry if you have absolutely nothing going on or sticky if you're getting a few crumbles on your panties, but don't leave it blank. When you're sick I might recommend an internal check just to see if there is anything at the cervix itself that is simply not profuse enough or drying up before it can come down. Also be sure to mark your chart with your illness so that temps can be disregarded if necessary.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks- that's good info about delays being normal when you're sick.

And, of course, the day after I posted this question is when I got a temp spike, and it continued to rise today. Figures.


----------

